# Recommendations for electric water heaters



## Triple Pane (Sep 2, 2008)

Currently have a a o smith electric water heater circa 1985. Looking to replace it. Not sure I want tankless. House was built in 85. Couple of questions?

1. I'm a contractor my self. Would you go to hybrid electric?

2. If I just by a tank what model/ manufacturer would you recommend? Just me and my lady in a 1500sq condo...

My bills are quite low right now


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Replace it with the same. I'd go A.O


----------



## Triple Pane (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok I'm thinking tankless now? What manufactures to look at. I'm looking installed cost at $1500.

What should I expect for that?

Thanks guys


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The hell with tankless...


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Id furnish and install an a.o smith tankless made by takagi for 2800. That would not include bringing gas into the room. 

You can install a new 52 ele for a fraction of that. I'm not a fan of tankless water heaters.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

The only tankless ones I would touch are gas, never electric
For tank models AO Smith & Marathon are two good brands


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

with a tankless electric plan on upgrading your electrical service. 100 amp demand is not unusual for them.


----------



## Joe Black (Jul 25, 2012)

$1500 is alot of money. I own a few rental properties. some of them townhouses some of them condos.. I have tankless in all of them.
I buy the Titan tankless model : 120
I pay $225 for them, 60amp braker and # 6 wire and good to go..
I get them install total cost $350 including labor, parts and material..
They have worked great for me..
The first one I got was 5 years ago and still running...
Good luck.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Joe Black said:


> $1500 is alot of money. I own a few rental properties. some of them townhouses some of them condos.. I have tankless in all of them.
> *I buy the Titan tankless model* : 120
> I pay $225 for them, 60amp braker and # 6 wire and good to go..
> I get them install total cost $350 including labor, parts and material..
> ...


Those things are total crap. I can't even tell you how many home owners call me every year to rip those things out. I've never seen one older than 5 years old. That thing is the yugo of water heaters.

winterhavenplumber.com


----------

